# Looking for info on Wester plow fo J20 Jeep



## AKAMC (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm buying the plow off this Jeep. It's quite a distance from me so haven't gotten a look at it other photos. Can anyone tell me what year make and mode this would be? Sorry the photo only has the truck and mount and I haven't seen the blade. The custom bumper comes with it and it's got a joy stick type control on teh hump in the cab...


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

*cj5fun*

Looks like an older Western, about the same vintage as mine. Not sure about the model. Be sure to get the truck side frame, or you'll be fabricating something.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Its definatley a western. Would be considered a conventional mount. Hard to tell (to much shadow) but that is probably a cable operated Isamark pump. Heres a link to where you can start to find the rest of the info for that style mount and pump.

http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=3


----------



## AKAMC (Dec 20, 2008)

Any idea how the truck side mount bolts in? I'm getting teh bumper with it and not really sure how the two fit around each other.

Oh and what is ment by cable operated?


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

*cj5fun*

The truck side frame bolts thru the frame behind the front axle and the front of frame hangs on your leaf springs, this acts kind of like a pivot or swing arm, the pressure is straight back so no pressure on springs, leave front hangers a little loose. Cable controls are two cables running from your pump which actuate your valves for your angle instead of electric solenoids. Sound primitive but work pretty good and realitively trouble free. Adjust your cables and lube them and I guarrante you won't have any electrical problems. lol


----------

